# KissAble Canine training, Arlington, VA



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with these trainers? Please PM me if you do.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Never heard of them. :shrug: Is there a web site?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking for it. They were hired by a family to test a rescue do they plan to adopt.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Home - KissAble Canine, LLC


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Last time a family paid a trainer to evaluate a dog, the trainer alpha rolled a shy, 45lb female, and then laid on top of her for minutes. He weighed at least 180lbs and was very proud to show off his skills in front of the family. This was to test whether she was going to be good with kids. It happened in a fraction of a second and the "trainer" never obtained permission for such handling.
Since then i am apprehensive about people who are being paid to bring out the worst in 
the rescue dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Took a look, never heard of or seem them before. :shrug:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have never heard of them before, but I put out a note to our volunteer group email to see if anyone in our rescue knows about them.

There is one volunteer in particular in Arlington that might (she is one of my heroes!) and if anyone knows them, she will. She is a straight shooter and will give honest feedback.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks! These people may be perfectly nice, I just have too many bad experiences.

Some (many) trainers, vets an behaviorists paid by adopters are incredibly belittling, condescending and arrogant in general with rescue dogs and their handlers. Vets tend to disagree with the rescue vet on just about anything, the dog is years older, has the potential to develop every possible disease etc. The trainer who alpha rolled my foster topped it all. Obviously the worse dog's health or personality is, the more likely they will use the professional services of the individual. Or maybe they feel they are being loyal to their client by painting the animal in the worst possible light.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

hmm....just curious but are you talking about german shepherds??...that the people hired the trainer to evaluate and also the one he 'alpha rolled'? I'm sure if he pushes hard enough with any dog he'll manage to get it to bite or scare it half to death and create a fear issue needing further work to overcome(esp if it's a young dog.) Geeze...that's uncalled for.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, that happened a couple of years ago with a German Shepherd. It was a well known and very expensive trainer. The dog was a sweet, shy, gentle, very thin female (45lbs) so the "trainer" knew that he can easily overpower her. He Alpha rolled her and stayed on top of her for a while grinning. He weighed at least 190lbs. It was to show off in front of adopters. I swore not to allow any of my dogs end up in a similar situation in the future.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Rebel,

You have a PM regarding this matter. 

Lea


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------

